# Suzanne Segal



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

I haven't been to the board for a few months, and everything's changed! It's a nicer setup, for sure.

Anyway, I thought I'd just flag Suzanne Segal here again. I do think she's an important and interesting case where dp and enlightenment experiences seem to cross over.

Anybody who's interested should check out her book _Collision With The Infinite_. There's a website with a little bit of information here.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the flagging - I checked those sites and became already interested. S. Segal's experiences of enlightenment sound fascinating; I just have to buy this book soon...!


----------

